# lowering my A6, how?



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

im thinking of lowering my A6 1.8T. i dont wanna go that low because of daily using the car. 
what do you guys suggest? just lowering springs? or coils (raceland)? 
i dont want to spend too much money but the car aready has 187k km's on the clock so new shocks would be needful ?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: lowering my A6, how? (Torsten)*

Kyle likes his HR racing springs, but he claims it dropped his A6 around 3"! Supposedly, they are only supposed to drop the car half that. Unfortunately, there does not seem to be a lot of options for the A6. I know that I am currently looking for suspension stuff for my avant and there does not seem to be much out there.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm enjoying the H&R Race Springs so far. It came with the sport suspension, so I wasn't worried about replacing the struts right away though.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (EK20)*

what about getting higher in the front as in the back by using springs with stock shocks ?? i remember back in the days my old car used to be like that.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (german-dub)*

Luckily I haven't had any issues with the reverse rake look.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Luckily I haven't had any issues with the reverse rake look.

I am sure I have that look when ever I have the family in the avant. 2 adults, 2 kids, 1 Australian Sheppard, and the hatch area stuffed plus the rocket box filled on top. Hence I don't want any sort of lowering springs. Add in snowy climate for 8 months of the year and I need my 4x4 status!


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

well, im just having a small 1.8 engine too and you cars are heavier than mine in the front. that could be a prob i guess 


_Modified by german-dub at 5:30 AM 11-17-2009_


----------

